# Fish



## Well.legless.69 (Mar 22, 2014)

I've been advised to eat fish ideally oily fish now I like fish but hate bones which means I rarely eat any fish due to a fear of finding a bone anyone recommend a non boney fish recipe lol or any advice


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 22, 2014)

Tinned tuna, salmon and sardines do have some bones, but they're so soft you don't notice them.  I also hate fish bones and don't like the taste/texture of fish unless it's encased in batter or mashed with mayo.


----------



## EthelT (Mar 22, 2014)

You can get fresh and frozen salmon fillets from every supermarket, I eat these a lot and so far have not found a bone.

Trout fillets are my favourite, also boneless, which I buy from the fishmonger in my local market.


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 22, 2014)

Mackerel fillets are delicious.  You can get them in all supermarkets and some are flavoured with spices.  Yum yum.......


----------



## Copepod (Mar 22, 2014)

Talk to a fishmonger. Most, including independent shop / stall /van owners and those in big supermarkets are happy to prepare any fish how you want it, bones removed, herbs, butter etc added. Or, many fish bones in tins are soft enough to eat, especially mackerel vertebrae.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 22, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> Mackerel fillets are delicious.  You can get them in all supermarkets and some are flavoured with spices.  Yum yum.......



There's tons of bones in mackerel! Used to eat it at my gran's in West Wales, fresh out of the sea that morning...Mmmmm. But the bones!


----------



## Steff (Mar 22, 2014)

Tell u whats nice sea bass with swede mash .


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm allergic to most fish but can enjoy a bit of salmon or trout. I had salmon fish cakes for lunch, made with sweet potato. Yum, and no bones.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 22, 2014)

Bloden said:


> There's tons of bones in mackerel! Used to eat it at my gran's in West Wales, fresh out of the sea that morning...Mmmmm. But the bones!



Fillets are fish with guts and main spine & rib bones removed. Fortunately, mackerel ribs are generally srong enough to be removed attached to spine. Herring fillets (inlcuding kippers, of course), by contrast, are far more likely to have pin bones remaining.


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 22, 2014)

Bloden said:


> There's tons of bones in mackerel! Used to eat it at my gran's in West Wales, fresh out of the sea that morning...Mmmmm. But the bones!



As Copecod said, mackerel are easy to fillet.  I don't have a problem filleting fresh ones, they are boneless and don't think I have ever found a bone when I have bought them.  

http://uktv.co.uk/food/item/aid/605547/displayVideo/hi


----------



## Bloden (Mar 22, 2014)

Steff said:


> Tell u whats nice sea bass with swede mash .



I loooove sea bass.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 22, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> As Copecod said, mackerel are easy to fillet.  I don't have a problem filleting fresh ones, they are boneless and don't think I have ever found a bone when I have bought them.
> 
> http://uktv.co.uk/food/item/aid/605547/displayVideo/hi



Hubby's a great cook, but admits he's rubbish at fish! He's managed to put me off salmon and mackerel in the past.  luckily, the Spanish know their fish, so I can have it when we eat out.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 22, 2014)

Swordfish steaks...mmmmmmmm!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2014)

Just had fresh Ray wings for a snack (morrisons). Had long rib type things in but no little bones. I adore seafood & no carbs  Not oily. They do fish pie filling salmon/cod/haddock chunks in. No bones


----------



## zuludog (Mar 23, 2014)

I too dislike bones in fish, but I've learned how to avoid the worst and deal with those I find. Here are a few ideas

Have a browse round the supermarket displays of herring, kippers, mackerel in plastic boil in the bag; some are better than others, you'll just have to learn the hard way, I'm afraid. Also the frozen fish display

Buy the small flat tins of sardines, sild, mackerel etc. They are cheap and tend to have less bones. I don't like the tomato sauce, so I choose those packed in oil or brine. As far as I'm aware the oil from tinned oily fish is as good as fresh

Pilchards tend to be canned with their bones, but they are bigger, so it's easier to remove them. But they are almost always packed in tomato sauce, which I don't like

Salmon is an oily fish, but the oil is not as 'free' or obvious; you can get small fillets or chunks, for want of a better word. Can also get salmon pieces, which are basically trimmings of larger cuts, they have very few bones

Ask your fishmonger for their advice, if you can still find one, or the fish counter of a supermarket

For any fish, when you've cooked it lay it out on a plate or board and pick through to remove the bones. I tease it apart with two forks. The fish will break up; I add it to a salad cut small & pasta, just mix it all together and chomp it down

Cooked fish is soft enough to suck off or pull off the meat from the skeleton with your mouth, but I would only do that in the privacy of my own home!

Generally, keep shopping around and trying different types, and makers if it's prepacked. A lot of it will be trial & error

You can get fish oil capsules


----------



## zuludog (Mar 23, 2014)

I've just re - read the original post

Forgot about the other, non oily fish, mostly white. And keep on browsing around the fish counter. 
Once you've got used to buying fish you may well find the cost of your shopping goes down a bit


----------



## Lurch (Apr 4, 2014)

Hate fish too for same reason.  If fish were meant to be eaten they'd all have shells in my opinion. 

Can't have oily little beggars anyway due to gout.

For Omega 3 I take fish oil capsules ... one a day is often recommended (just don't chew!)


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 4, 2014)

Lurch said:


> If fish were meant to be eaten they'd all have shells in my opinion.



I second that, though I do enjoy a bit of Salmon or Trout, I absolutely love shell fish. Yum.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2014)

Cant get enough of the stuff


----------

